# icloud or similar



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd like to use something like icloud. Does anyone use it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't, my data is too limited. I actually ferret out anything that even begins to look like the cloud to stop it from turning on.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

I use it- but then I have iThings so find it very handy to have everything wirelessly synchronised.
You can tell your phone only to sync with the cloud when you have a wifi connection to save data usually.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Seminole wind I use iCloud. The main thing I like about it is everything that is on my iPad is in sync with my iPhone. You should Google it and see what all they say about it. Google can tell you anything you want to know about it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks! I will have to turn mine back on.


----------

